# electric motor turns/winds?



## kenny (Feb 14, 2005)

what exactly does winds and turns mean? i thaught it had something to do with acceleration verse speed but dont know what more or less gives you. could someone answer this for me thanks


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Generally fewer turns means more RPM for the motor.

You can find some motor info at the following links

http://www.hobbytalk.com/modules.php?op=modload&name=Sections&file=index&req=listarticles&secid=3
http://www.hobbytalk.com/modules.php?op=modload&name=Sections&file=index&req=listarticles&secid=8


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

Fewer turns... more RPM, more electrical current consumed, more power output, more maintaince, more speed...

Turns or winds, specificly are the number of times a peice of wire gets wraped around the motor's armature. Probably the easiest way to look at it, is that less turns/wraps, mean shorter wire, which means less electrical resistance, which means more current going though the windings, which means more electromagnetic strength, etc... 

but the links Hank give will give more details...


----------

